# Bored speaker Design



## Guest (Jan 24, 2007)

I've been bored at work today, so I thought I'd design a "theoretical" sub, that I may build (one day).

What I'm thinking of is the following:

Using a sonotube for the body. I want to mount 2 12" Dayton HO Subs Sealed. If I did the math right, and used the software correctly, I think winISD is telling me I need a 41.7l enclosure. If I use 16" sonotube, that comes out to a tube that is 13" long. I think the depth of the speaker is just under 6", so it'd be tight, but it'd fit

I think I could put a little bit longer legs on the bottom, and a top on it, and it'd make an interesting looking "table" for the corner of the room (might even be cute enough that the SO wouldn't mind).

I don't think I'd need a crossover for it, because the sub out on the receiver is already doing the crossover for me (I think), which means, all I'd need would be an amp.

It wouldn't have "earth shaking" bass, but it'd probably sound pretty good.

Anybody have any thoughts on this design? I'm mostly just looking for something a little different than the normal box in the corner of the room, and an LTT is too big... for now :bigsmile:


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2007)

80 views and no replies... Does that mean it's a decent idea and I did the math right?


----------



## letzleta (Jan 11, 2007)

actually only 35 views right now...


----------



## Bob in St. Louis (Oct 21, 2006)

David, I've never built a sono, so I can't help you much there. Sounds like it work well though.
MUCH more qualified guys that have sono experience lurking, I'm sure.
I've thought it would be neat to have a stereo pair (1 driver each) of small sono's driven by an inexpensive plate amp.
One on each side of the sofa.

Bob


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2007)

letzleta said:


> actually only 35 views right now...


Oops. You're right. I looked at the wrong post to get that.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2007)

Bob in St. Louis said:


> David, I've never built a sono, so I can't help you much there. Sounds like it work well though.
> MUCH more qualified guys that have sono experience lurking, I'm sure.
> I've thought it would be neat to have a stereo pair (1 driver each) of small sono's driven by an inexpensive plate amp.
> One on each side of the sofa.
> ...


That's kinda where I got the thought from. If I can make it look like an end table, then it'd look nicer in the corner... I don't think I'd actually put anything on it though.


----------



## JorgenMan (Aug 16, 2006)

Did you add the volume taken up by the drivers and endcaps? I get something more like a 17- or 18-inch sonotube. Also, how are you going to use it as a table with a driver on both ends? Other than that, I think the dimensions look good.

A ported design with a single driver might be the way to go, if you can make it a bit bigger. 70 internal liters with a 4" port, tuned to 26 Hz would be about 30" tall (plus legs/top) and be flat-ish to the mid-20's, and need less power. You can't get much smaller, though, or the port won't fit in the tube.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2007)

I was envisioning something like the following:

Where the table top was mounted kinda like a floor plate.


----------



## Chrisbee (Apr 20, 2006)

The stand-off table top is actually quite a clever idea for a sub with upward facing drivers. 

With upward facing ports you wouldn't want high velocity air struggling to escape.

A short, solid, exponential cone directly above each port might be an idea in this case.


----------

